# Liquid Oral Conversions



## K1 (Aug 28, 2012)

By: Harvey Balboner

There seems to be a lot of confusion on the boards how to prepare powders for oral use, it is actually quite simple here, this article contains some detailed directions, so you too can prepare your own powders for oral use.

A popular and easy method to make orally available hormones is by making a liquid solution. The directions you will find in this article will work for any orally available hormone such as winistrol, anavar, dinabol, anadrol, or any other hormone that is dosed in the MG/ML range. This will NOT work for something that is dosed in the MCG/ML range, such as clen or T3.

Points to consider

Pros:
• Quicker absorption into the body than a pill or capsule.
• Easier to accurately dose

Cons:
Not as convenient as pills or capsules • Strong taste

First thing is first, we will need to do a little math to determine the concentration that we require. Take the number of grams of your hormone powder, multiply by 1,000 to get the number of MG. Next take the amount per serving or ml you would like (i.e. 50mg/ml) and divide by your number of MG. This will give us the total amount of solution.

Example: 5 grams of anadrol powder, you want a solution of 50mg/ml. 5g x 1,000 = 5,000mg / 50 = 100.

Now that we know our total solution, we calculate for the room the powder will take up, as a rule of thumb for oral powders I use that each gram takes up 1ml (The actual amount of room 1 gram of powder takes up is .75ml, but this will slightly overdose your oral solutions, making them more effective). So our next step is total amount of solution, minus 1 for each gram of powder. This will solve how much total solvent we will need.

Example 100 – 5 (grams total) = 95

OK now we know how much solvent we need. As for a solvent, for oral solutions dosed in the MG/ML range (see chapter * for information on making oral solutions dosed in the MCG/ML range such as clen or T3.) I recommend using Everclear, yes the hard liquor, if everclear is not available in your state, try the highest proof grain alcohol you can find, usually Bircardi 151 will be the next best.

Alcohol is used as the solvent, because it will dissolve the powder much better than water, or any other liquid solutions. Don’t worry about the alcohol effecting liver values, 1 ml is your daily dose and it is a very small amount.

Step By Step Directions
Supplies One bottle of Everclear, or appropriate substitute. One sealable vial. One 18g pin. One 5ml or 10ml syringe.

Step 1 Place your powder in an appropriate sized vial.
Step 2 Using a syringe, preferably a 5ml or 10ml one, draw out your solvent.
Step 3 Put solvent in vial with powder. Be sure to keep up with the amount of solvent you have put in the vial, by writing it down on a sheet of paper to make sure you put the proper amount.
Step 4 Repeat step 2 & 3 until you have placed the total solvent amount into the vial.
Step 5 Shake and swirl the vial until all of the powder dissolves, heat if necessary.
Finished

Do The Math!

In this chart you will see for each desired mg/ml ratio, how much solvent to add per gram of powder to figure for more grams of powder, take the amount of solvent and multiply by the amount of grams.

1 gram powder

Desired MG/ML Ratio Add Xml Of Solvent
5mg/ml 199ml
10mg/ml 99ml
15mg/ml 65.5ml
20mg/ml 49ml
25mg/ml 39ml
30mg/ml 32.25ml
35mg/ml 27.5ml
40mg/ml 24ml
45mg/ml 21.25ml
50mg/ml 19ml
55mg/ml 17ml
60mg/ml 15.5ml
65mg/ml 15.25ml
70mg/ml 13.25ml
75mg/ml 12.25ml
80mg/ml 11.5
85mg/ml 10.75ml
90mg/ml 10ml
95mg/ml 9.5ml
100mg/ml 9ml


__________________
Disclaimer: The articles and conversions posted are for entertainment and informational purposes only - experiment at you own risk.


----------



## K1 (Aug 28, 2012)

By: ColdStone

First of all, i see alot of threads that make this very confusing...its just like a computer...it looks hard, and hard to operate, but the main problem is everyone gets discouraged before you even start...then most of you make it WAYYYY more complicated than it is....simple math, and 5th grade mentality thinking will get this simple task done...

What you can make in everclear-theres probably more but im just gonna list the first few things that come to mind...feel free to pm me and ill add more in if you think of more.

-winny
-clen
-arimidex
-nolva
-clomid
-d-bol
-drol
-var
-cialas
-proviron
and the list oges on

One thing you do have to have to decide is whether you will be converting in mcg/ml, or mg/ml...for instance clen would be in mcg's, but the rest are done in mg's.

Ill go over my clen recipie first, then get to the mg/ml recipies-
-CLEN @200mcg/ml
-IMO there is only one way to do this before you have to make this stuff in buckets...very simple...
-step one- measure out 0.2g's (yes thats a fraction of a gram, you read right)
-pour 200mls of everclear into a mixing dish of some sort, or beaker
-add the 0.2g's of clen powder, and apply low heat...this is very easy to dizzolve so be patient and dont get carried away.
-after its dizzolved pour the dizzolved solution into a big container of some sort...i use a gallon water jug with the top cut off.
-then add 800ml's of distilled water...
-BAM!...you have 1000ml's of liquid clen @ 200mcg/ml
- draw it out and fill 50ml or 100ml vials and your done...

Next is the mg/ml recipie...this is very easy...dont make it comlpicated, it IS as easy as it sounds...

2 steps in the math...
#1, figure out the concentration that you want your liquid to be
#2, figure out how much evelclear to add per gram of powder...

heres a chart posted by Harvey Balboner at Anabolicreview.com:

Desired MG/ML Ratio Add Xml Of Solvent
5mg/ml 199ml
10mg/ml 99ml
15mg/ml 65.5ml
20mg/ml 49ml
25mg/ml 39ml
30mg/ml 32.25ml
35mg/ml 27.5ml
40mg/ml 24ml
45mg/ml 21.25ml
50mg/ml 19ml
55mg/ml 17ml
60mg/ml 15.5ml
65mg/ml 15.25ml
70mg/ml 13.25ml
75mg/ml 12.25ml
80mg/ml 11.5
85mg/ml 10.75ml
90mg/ml 10ml
95mg/ml 9.5ml
100mg/ml 9ml

ok now what this means is...for every gram of powder you add, it displaces 1ml of liquid...so say your makeing Nolva @ 20mg/ml....

-look up at the chart and find the 20mg/ml concentration
-it make 50mls of nolva for every gram of powder used ie...(1 gram of powder, and 49ml's of liquid= 50ml's)
-so if you want say 200ml's for your next few cycles you would take 49 and multiply it time 4 and you get 196...
-so take 196ml's of everclear and add it to your beaker or mixing dish, then add 4 grams of powder
-BAM!...a little heat and you have 200ml's of nolva @ 20mg/ml

This works fo anything...take var for example...you need to make it a lower concentration to get it to dizzolve fully...so i would say 10mg/ml
-for every gram of var you need to add 99ml's of everclear
-if you want 400ml's @ 10mg/ml then you need 4 grams of var
-multiply 99 time 4= 396...so you add 396mls of everclear to you mixing dish
-add 4 grams of var
-heat and BAM!...your done...just put it in vials and youve got 400mls of var @ 10mg/ml

One last conversion people tend to think is hard but its not...L-dex, arimidex ect...this is something you need to make @ 1mg/ml..."But Cold, wait, the chart doesnt tell me how to do 1mg/ml?"...stop and think...what have we learned...
-if 5mg/ml makes solutions in 200ml batches, then what would 1mg/ml do?....ill answer for you...1000ml batches...
-theres 2 ways to do this...

Recipie #1-
-add 1 gram of arimidex powder to 999ml's of solution and BAM!...youve got 1000ml's of arimidex @ 1mg/ml...or, my way

Recipie #2-
-add 0.2 grams of arimidex powder to 200ml's of solution and BAM!, youve got 200mls of arimidex @ 1mg/ml

"But Cold, how did that work...i thought 0.2g's was only for clen?"...NO...think about it...1 gram of powder is basically 0.1g's times 10, OR...10, 0.1gram measurements...so if 1 full gram (10- 0.1gram measurements) made 1000mls of arimidex @ 1mg/ml, then all you have to do is take 0.1gram and add it to every 100mls of everclear and you have your solution of 1mg/ml....get it...read this a few times, and think BASIC!

I hope this helps some of you...like i said, think very basic...its not hard, its just some of you boneheads think this stuff is complicated and its NOT!...read this 3 or 4 times and i promise you will be fine in your first coneversion...

Happy cooking!


----------



## K1 (Aug 28, 2012)

By: test400

It is quite simple to prepare your own powders for oral use.
Orals are much easier than injectables, because they don’t require the sterilizing process that injectables require.
Also, never inject a product that has been converted for oral use.

The easiest method for converting powders is into a liquid solution.
Oral solutions absorb quicker in the body than a capsule and they are easier to get a more precise dose, however, they aren’t as convenient to take as a capsule.
The most common orally available hormone are Winstrol, Anavar, Dianabol, and Anadrol.
Typically you will use something like Everclear or Bicardi 151 for you mg/ml products and something like mouthwash with around 26% alcohol as solvent for mcg/ml products.
Alcohol is used as the solvent because it will dissolve the powder. Don’t worry about the effects of alcohol on your liver values. Typically you only use 1 ml daily dose which is a minute amount. Also swallowing 1 ml of mouthwash per day isn’t enough to cause any harm (you probably already swallow that much each day if you swish before or after brushing).

The information below is for making mg/ml products. If you want to make a mcg/ml product such as Clen the directions are a little different, so I will just give you some numbers to work with.
For mcg/ml such as Clen, you will need 1 liter (1,000ml) and 200mg (.2 grams) of powder to make 200mcg/ml.
If you only want 100mcg/ml, just use 100mg powder. If you are using 1.5 liters (1,500 ml) of liquid and want 200mcg/ml, you would use 300mg powder. For 200mcg/ml you are using 100mg powder per 500ml of solution. You get the idea.

So back to mg/ml…
You will need to do a little math to determine the dosage you want.
For example, if you are making a mg/ml product, you will take the number of grams of your hormone powder, multiply by 1,000 to get the number of MG. Next take the amount per serving or ml you would like (i.e. 50mg/ml) and divide by your number of MG. This will give us the total amount of solution.

So for 5 grams of powder, you want a solution of 50mg/ml. You would multiply 5g x 1,000 = 5,000mg then divide that by the mg dosage you want 50 = 100. So 5g x 1,000 = 5,000mg / 50 = 100ml solution.

Now that we know the total amount of solution required, we need to take in to account the room the powder will take up. Most powders take up .75ml per gram of powder. So our next step is total amount of solution, minus .75/ml for each gram of powder. This will solve how much total solvent we will need.

For 5 grams multiply 5 x .75 = 3.75 which is the amount of room 5 grams of powder will take up.
Then take the amount of solution 100 – 3.75 = 96.25 which is the total amount of solvent required.

Now you need to gather your supplies:
One bottle of solvent (Bacardi, mouthwash, etc depending on what you are making).
One sealable vial (screw top, flip top, or whatever).
One 18g pin.
One 5ml or 10ml syringe (the larger the syringe, the less time it takes).

First, place your powder in an appropriate sized vial, and then using a syringe, draw out your solvent.
Next, put your solvent in the vial with powder. Using a 10ml syringe you are going to be drawing solvent 10 times for a 100ml solution. Double that for a 5ml syringe, and just over triple for a 3ml. You get the idea. Finally, seal the viable and shake/swirl the vial until all of the powder dissolves, heat if necessary.

Wholla, if you have done everything correctly, you have an oral steroid.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oral Recipes

Homebrew sure is fun if you ask me. I remember my first conversion. It was Nolvadex 20mg/ml. It was clear as water in 190 proof grain alcohol after some heat. Then two days later it crashed and I felt so let down. I followed the formulas out there and it wasn't working out. So I dug deeper and learned about PEG's and molecular weights and the such. I have made almost every conversion their is in the homebrew realm and would like to share my liquid oral recipes with the anabolic world.

For each hormone I listed ingredients needed. For the procedure scroll down.

*PEG300 can be substituted for PEG400.

Anadrol 1:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxymetholone you will need:
18.9 ml's of PEG 300

Anadrol 2:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxymetholone you will need:
8.4 ml's of PEG 300
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar 1:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need:
9.8 ml's of PEG 300
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar 2:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need:
49ml's PEG400 or PEG300

Armidex:
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Anastrozole powder you will need:
19.9 ml's PEG 300
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid 1:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate you will need:
18.9 ml's of PEG 600

Clomid 2:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate you will need:
8.4 ml's of PEG 600
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Dianabol:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder you will need:
19 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
No PEG needed. Follow the no PEG recipe.

Femara:
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Letrozole powder you will need:
19.9 ml's PEG 300
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex 1:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate you will need:
49 ml's of PEG 600

Nolvadex 2:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate you will need:
9.8 ml's of PEG 600
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Proviron 1:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Mesterolone you will need:
18.9 ml's of PEG 300

Proviron 2:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Mesterolone you will need:
8.4 ml's of PEG 300
10.5 ml's 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Winstrol 1:
Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Stanzolol you will need:
39 ml's of PEG 300

Winstrol 2:
Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Stanzolol you will need:
7.8 ml's of PEG 300
31.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And for those who think better in percentages here they are.

Anadrol 1:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
100% PEG 300

Anadrol 2:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
45% PEG 300
55% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar 1:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
20% PEG 300
80% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar 2:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
100% PEG400 or PEG300

Armidex:
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml
10% PEG 300
90% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid 1:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
100% PEG 600

Clomid 2:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
45% PEG 600
55% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Dianabol:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
100% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Femara:
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml
10% PEG 300
90% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex 1:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
100% PEG 600

Nolvadex 2:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
20% PEG 600
80% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Proviron 1:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
100% PEG 300

Proviron 2:
Highest concentration made - 50mg/ml
45% PEG 300
55% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Winstrol 1:
Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml
100% PEG 300

Winstrol 2:
Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml
20% PEG 300
80% 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Solutions requiring PEG or PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol

Step 1. Prepare a hot water bath. Boil water in microwave or on a pot. Once boiling starts remove from heat.

Step 2. Place PEG and powder in beaker.

Step 3. Place the beaker deep enough in to the water so that the hot water is level with the PEG and powder. Gently swirl or stir with a stir rod until solution is clear. Reheat water as needed.

Step 4. Allow PEG to cool some. Then add in your 190 proof alcohol. You don't have to do this drop by drop but don't just dump it in. Pour it in slowly.

Step 5. Stir or gently shake until mixed.


For recipes that do not require PEG.

1. Mix powder and 190 proof alcohol.

2. Stir with stir rod or shake. Most powders that do not require PEG will disolve no problem. If heat is needed follow the instructions for heating powders that use PEG.


----------



## Gymrat27 (Apr 18, 2020)

Whats the diffrence between using peg and alchol vs just one of those? Id like to not use alchol but if just peg is not going to create the best solution ill use it. Just understand why some ppl say you have to use alchol and other say you dont. Specifically anavar and winstrol right now


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 18, 2020)

thx for all the info in case i ever can only get raws ,but the problem there is i dont know a raw provider i trust . i do trust the guy i get my solutions from and the orals are liquid...i do like to learn new stuff, so much appreciated...the more u know on how a compound is put together u have a better understanding of everything your putting in ur body


----------



## Amggear11 (Jun 10, 2020)

Great work! Everclear &#55357;&#56398;


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 10, 2020)

Nobody is making orals like this anymore, not in the last 10 years from what I have seen.

Maybe a peptide company but why?


----------

